# new holland 1411 bevel gearbox



## autimberman (Jun 1, 2017)

looking for a good used bevel gearbox or gearbox housing for a 1411 discbine. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Call the discbine dr. Hes on the site from time to time. He rebuilds them.

I think his website is www.discbinedoctor.com

I bought one a year ago for $1800. They are up to $2400 now...


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

To avoid a repeat failue, be sure to check the cutterbar retaining bolts and the mount bearings, the bolts go through, for wear. Also check you header floatation.

If the bridge in the gearbox housing where the little bearing sets is broke off you definetly need to replace the cutterbar bolts and bearings and header floatation. Also check the wear on the top yoke and the output shaft splines for wear.

If it just cracked the housing at the little bearing then you still need to check the bolts and bearings. If you have a pre 2002 machine you can also add a different shroud under the gearbox and a yoke with a cup which covers the shroud to keep hay from working up into the gearbox seal. If the cutterbar bolts and bearings are worn though, a gap can open between the two parts allowing hay to work up into the seal.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Mike,

Can you explain the cutterbar floatation and worn mounting bolts in relation to the gearbox failures?

Is it just that the bar drops down allowing material to get in and wipe out the lower seal?

My machine had a trashed gearbox when I bought it. I put a new one on, and grease the bar mounting bolts, but I havent done anything more than that..


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

As I understand it, when those mounting bolts and/or bearings wear, the cutterbar has up and down movement which causes the drive shaft to run on fore/aft angles rather than straight up and down. This results in undesirable force/pressure on the output shaft of the gearbox. I'm all ears if mike10 can correct or add to this.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Dana,

I sent you a message about the Bobcat a couple days ago. Didnt hear anything back from you...


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Whenever the bar flexes up the drive shaft yoke slides on the gearbox output shaft. A couple of things play into a failure of the gearbox. If the splines on the gearbox shaft and the yoke are worn the yoke will cock on the shaft when it is supposed to slide up. The other thing is as the mounting bolts and bearings wear the yoke has less contact with the shaft, vertically, so it is possible for the yoke to cock sideways. The wear on the yoke and drive shaft does not happen as even wear on the splines since the driveshaft is not perfectly in line with the gearbox output shaft. The wear appears like a reverser hour glass.

Header floatation comes into play because if you are carrying too much weight on the cutterbar the cutterbar will want to flex up instead of the head floating up. This casues more wear on the cutterbar mounting bolts and bearings.

A heavy head will also hit harder when lowering the cutterbar again forcing the cutterbar up.

If you can see a gap between the cup on the driveshaft and the cup on the bottom of the gearbox it is time to look at the mounting bolts and bearings.


----------



## autimberman (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks guys for the info, it has been very informative.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to haytalk autimberman.....


----------



## cruz (Oct 11, 2017)

Does any one know Where I can but a gearbox housing for 1411?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

You could try some salvage yards, but its highly unlikely you will find one. They were a weak point. Either go to New Holland for a reman box for around $2k, or hit up an independent person like the Discbine Doctor that rebuilds them...


----------



## cruz (Oct 11, 2017)

Ok thank,
I also saw some talk of reason why it might have broken.
There are two pins that hold the cutting bar Two on each side.
Are those the once they are calling floatations pins?


----------



## cruz (Oct 11, 2017)

I have tried calling discbine dr with no luck is there another phone number .


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

cruz said:


> I have tried calling discbine dr with no luck is there another phone number .


When did you call?


----------



## cruz (Oct 11, 2017)

Have tried calling doctor with no luck does anyone his direct number


----------



## cruz (Oct 11, 2017)

Tuesday and today


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

You could also try sending him a PM on here. User ID is discbinedr


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

4-86571960 Mounting bolts

4-86557260 Nuts

4-87659928 Bearings

4-87414 Grease fittings

1-86623800 Top drive shaft yoke

1-86515563 Cross and bearing kit

1-86577097 Anti wrap shield

If the splines in the top drive shaft yoke are worn, or the yoke does not have the collar welded to it then the yoke must be replaced.

If the anti wrap shield has the collar welded to it then you will not need this part.

For information about bevel gearbox failures, go to my pinned subject at the top of the haytalk machinery forum MY NH Repair etc. The first post has a listing on all the subjects in the thread. Go down to the discbine section for Bevel gearbox failures.

I have never seen a bevel gearbox fail because of the design. All failures that I have seen are caused by outside forces such as worn yoke splines combined with worn cutterbar mounting hardware and bearings. This is all explained in my pinned post. The post will give you a better understanding of what is happening.


----------



## cruz (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks to all,
FOR is info gosh I should have signed up for this site long time ago thanks .I want to repair repair box and don't want this to happen again.


----------



## cruz (Oct 11, 2017)

Mike 10 thanks for part numbers do2s get bette4 then this yahoooooooo


----------

